# Winter Fishing out of O.B.



## cbraz82 (Feb 22, 2011)

What stays around through the winter to be caught offshore besides bottom fish?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The tuna bite can be consistent throughout the winter as long as the water temps stay above 68 or so. The wahoo bite around the rigs on the 50 fathom line SW of the pass can be very good as well. Inside of that, its pretty much the typical bottom bottom fishing but this is also my favorite time of year to deep drop and swordfish. I like to leave around noon and deep drop throughout the afternoon, swordfish all night and then hit my shallow (inside of 300ft) bottom spots the next morning. It can be a very laid back and rewarding trip. A box full of bottom fish and a sword will stock the freezer for the whole winter.

Don't forget on those days with a hard north wind, the redfish are thick on the beaches and at least allow you to pull on something with some size.


----------



## cbraz82 (Feb 22, 2011)

Any wahoo around the edge or do they stay west?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A few will be caught around the elbow and nipple at random times throughout the winter but never with enough consistency to make it worthwhile. I have put in some trolling time around the nipple in the winter and have found it to be pretty slim pickings. Lots of bonito, a few blackfin but very few wahoo. Chunking around the edge can be pretty productive blackfin in the winter.


----------



## Justin B (Apr 4, 2011)

Chris quick question about swordfishing. You said this time of the year is your favorite to fish for them, do you fish the same areas you would in the summer? I've only swordfished during the summer and never really heard of anyone fishing for them during the winter months, I'd love to try and fish for them during the winter also.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

We catch them in pretty much the same areas as we do throughout the rest of the year but will add that we seem to catch them more frequently in shallower waters inside of the 100 fathom line. Swords definitely have a preferrence for cooler water temps and I think that the sub 70 degree surface temps we normally have throughout the winter expand their range into shallower inner shelf waters. I wouldn't be surprised if they spend more of their time higher in the water column throughout the day as well.

The main problem is finding a weather window.


----------

